# Thanks To All !!!!!



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I was just surfing Outbackers.com (I do not wish to say how times a day/week/month) when I realized I have been a member for 4 years. When I have come to realize this, I took a moment to reflect and I realized how much this forum/members have offered me. Things that have happend over the last 4 years.....

Laughed
Cryed
Prayed
Learned alot
Creative ideas
Simple solutions
Always a source of help
Modaholic
Campground information and tips
Fantastic pictures
Great Stories
Conveyor belts
Laughed some more
Shared
Rallies
Met alot of wonder families and some have become good friends
Boxers
BBQ that do not work
Levelling block that burn
Corn
Baking cake over an open fire
Firplace in atrailer
Alligators
Wonderful children
Met a Highschool distant friend
Old Man's Beer
Pebble's killer drinks
Broken arms and how to keep sand and water out
T-Shirts mailed from coast to coast
Mailing heating registers across the country
Convoys
Pot Luck Suppers
Kids Activities organized by wonderful Outbackers
Maid Outfits
campfire stories
LOL & LMAO
Phone calls about pets
Phone calls about mods
Phone calls, just to say Hi
Phone calls just to get together
Phone calls to send pics
2 hrs Plus drives each way just to say Hi around a campfire
Camping in a pond
Open house trailer style at rallies
A sense of safety when you travel because there is an Outbacker always near you
More food
Salmon poaching
Mousehead beer
Tree that jump out
bikes that fall off
Small fires 
More laughs
and a ton of memories and good times

To all the Outbackers I have met and all the one I still wish to meet - Thanks it has been a wonderful site which has grown into something that is alot more.

A special thanks to Vern, Doug and all the moderators for all the efforts.

Thor


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here Here!!! I'll raise a frosty one to that!!









Thanks Thor!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor said:


> Well I was just surfing Outbackers.com (I do not wish to say how times a day/week/month) when I realized I have been a member for 4 years. When I have come to realize this, I took a moment to reflect and I realized how much this forum/members have offered me. Things that have happend over the last 4 years.....
> 
> Laughed
> Cryed
> ...


you forgot kidnapping! STAFF was kidnapped! by an Evil Staffnapper


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> you forgot kidnapping! STAFF was kidnapped! by an Evil Staffnapper


..perhaps Thor is one of the saner individuals around here and just doesn't give a







... well ... just doesn't get all choked up about such things.....

...and thanks to you, too, Thor - for all you give to this site and to all of us! 4 years....wow!

<hmmmph.....yep....."LOL" and "LMAO"....had NO clue what either of those meant until joining in here...>


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Thor!!!
Wish I had figured out how to do some fancy graphics, but still learning.. Maybe for your 5th anniversary.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Here Here!!! I'll raise a frosty one to that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill Second that ! Thanks to you too Thor !!!








Ive only been here since July '07 but it has been a great time. Outbackers are the best !!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I quess it has been four years now hasn't it.

So to member #256 have many more happy Outback years









From member #206

John


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Here Here!!! I'll raise a frosty one to that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill Second that ! Thanks to you too Thor !!!








Ive only been here since July '07 but it has been a great time. Outbackers are the best !!!
[/quote]
I'll Third that! Many more GREAT years Thor. 
Thanks for all the great company and the help,
plus, I'm looking forward to being able to tell you that in person this summer, _(factory rally)._
Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the 4 great years....here is to the next 4...and the next...and the next...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy 4th Anniversary Thor! 

It's always been a pleasure to read and reply to your posts


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Was it Salmon poached, or Poached Salmon...As a member of law enforcement, the two are diametrically different. Oh yeah, you're in Canada. Out of my jurisdiction!

Congrats on 4 years of fun. Maybe someday our families can meet!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You Thor for all of your help over the past two years. Both you and Helen have been so helpful and supportive to us and Boone







of course. We consider you a special friend and are blessed to have you and your lovely family in our lives.







We look forward to many more years of friendship and camping together.

Many Blessings to you my Friend!
Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Your list made me smile, chuckle (boxers), wish I had been there (boxers), glad I was there. Thanks for the memories. I know I'm looking forward to many more shared with you and your lovely family. P.S. You forgot ROTFLMAO ~ I had to ask what that one meant when I joined.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy Anniversary!
Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Was it Salmon poached, or Poached Salmon...As a member of law enforcement, the two are diametrically different. Oh yeah, you're in Canada. Out of my jurisdiction!
> 
> Congrats on 4 years of fun. Maybe someday our families can meet!


I was wondering the same thing but didnt want to comment. But i would like to go on record saying I have no idea what it means.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Thor 4 years on Outbackers
My 4th will be here soon also
Just wish I knew you and all the other outbackers sooner
What a great bunch of people you can call friends and family

Don


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

CHEER! CHEER! from Member #22. It's hard to beleive it's been that long!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

small5 said:


> CHEER! CHEER! from Member #22. It's hard to beleive it's been that long!


Dude, ya gotta post a little more often...OK


----------

